# IUI- abandoned iui and short cycle



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello

My first cycle of iui was abandoned due to high number of follicles. I ovulated earlier than predicted so they cancelled treatment.

I took my full course of menopur. My question is does the menopur I have had (4 ampules every other day) cause to shorten the cycle? I did not take cyclogest or have the progesterone pessaries.

I have read that it tends to make your cycle a lot shorter than it usually is. ie, if I have a 28 day cycle I may have period on day 21, is this usual?
Thanks in advance.

latemum


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sometimes you can get a shorter cycle with menopur, it does vary from cycle to cycle. 4 ampoules every other day is a very high dosage! We normally consider 2 or 3 tops.

Sarah


----------

